# Monkey-Butt Red...



## Roose Hurro (Oct 23, 2009)

I thought people here might get a kick over this.  Seems Toyota went "au-natural" for the inspiration that created a new shade of red for their FT-86 showcar/concept prototype.  Feel free to discuss:

http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/07/toyota-finds-curious-inspiration-for-ft-86-color/


----------



## Nargle (Oct 23, 2009)

Red is a very sexual color, so obviously you'd use red on a "sexy" sports car to attract men into buying the car.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 24, 2009)

did'ja know you pay more on insurance for a red car?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

I want a green car. Green is my favorite color.


----------



## Sam (Oct 24, 2009)

I like blue. 

But my car is black and silver. So I call it pepper.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm sad that the new dog friendly Honda Elements don't come in green, while the old ones did =(


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm sad that the new dog friendly Honda Elements don't come in green, while the old ones did =(


Dear god; why would you buy a car based on an accessory for dogs.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2009)

I Like dark metallics. Gunmetal if you will.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Dear god; why would you buy a car based on an accessory for dogs.



Who said I like the car just because it has dog accessories? I liked Honda Elements before they even came out with the new series. I just think it's neat that they have a package that includes dog accessories.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Who said I like the car just because it has dog accessories? I liked Honda Elements before they even came out with the new series. I just think it's neat that they have a package that includes dog accessories.


Dear god; how could you like driving a box with wheels?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Dear god; how could you like driving a box with wheels?


Its a Practical CUV with color schemes that fit the lines of it.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its a Practical CUV with color schemes that fit the lines of it.


It's lame.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Dear god; how could you like driving a box with wheels?



I like SUV's/Crossovers. I'm also a fan of cars like the CR-V, Ford Escape, and most Jeep models. 

Honestly I can't fathom why anyone would want to drive a wedge on wheels with no room for anything besides the driver.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I like SUV's/Crossovers. I'm also a fan of cars like the CR-V, Ford Escape, and most Jeep models.
> 
> Honestly I can't fathom why anyone would want to drive a wedge on wheels with no room for anything besides the driver.


Yea, me either; what're those Italians thinking?

escape and jeep models are nice.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I like SUV's/Crossovers. I'm also a fan of cars like the CR-V, Ford Escape, and most Jeep models.
> 
> Honestly I can't fathom why anyone would want to drive a wedge on wheels with no room for anything besides the driver.



I like to strap a rocket between my legs and hold for dear life.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd love to have an Escape hybrid. They come in green =3



The Drunken Ace said:


> I like to strap a rocket between my legs and hold for dear life.



I can't haul dogs/dog supplies with that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I can't haul dogs/dog supplies with that.


 I don't have to worry bout dogs or supplies as I am living in a down town apartment with no room for them.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I don't have to worry bout dogs or supplies as I am living in a down town apartment with no room for them.



I'm in a down town apartment and I've got room for them =<


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm in a down town apartment and I've got room for them =<


 Maybe I do not have pets nor want them for now I am moving all the time and i can't depend on someone two watch over a pet when i have to at any given time leave for months.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

That's cool =V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I can't haul dogs/dog supplies with that.



I've been wanting to get myself one of these:   http://www.sym-usa.com/line up/symba/line_up_symba.html ... in red, of course.


----------



## GuitarCrazyo (Oct 26, 2009)

*Monkey Butt Red*

Ted - this first ever Monkey Butt - what size would you equate it to?  Would this fall into the Medium category with the 17" ST and approximately 24" effective TT?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> I've been wanting to get myself one of these:   http://www.sym-usa.com/line up/symba/line_up_symba.html ... in red, of course.



Okay, I gotta admit. I kinda want one =3 The red one has sort of a peppermint feel to it =D


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 27, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Okay, I gotta admit. I kinda want one =3 The red one has sort of a peppermint feel to it =D



Well, so long as you don't live in California, just go to your local SYM dealer, and you can buy one.  I picked the red because the only two other colors available are black and this light, powder blue.  Though, ultimately, I'd be looking to do some custom paint.  Given a high of 153 mpg, a top speed in the mid 50's (perfectly adequate for the 45 mph roads in my area), and the history of the Cub design (65 million units sold and counting), not to mention its reputation for reliability and durability (SYM built Cubs for Honda)... well, it would be the ideal starter two-wheeler, for me.  I can even ride it from Sacramento to Stocton on Franklin Blvd.  According to my local dealer... no need to use freeways!


----------

